# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  استفاده از تبصره در پیش دانشگاهی

## m40

سلام
من امسال پیش دانشگاهی را غیرحضوری خوندم و دو درس فیزیک و دیفرانسیل را نمره 7 گرفتم و بقیه بالای 10.
تا حالا نه برای سوم و نه برای هیچ سالی از تبصره و تک ماده استفاده نکردم. رفتم مدرسه گفتن فقط یکی رو میتونی تبصره بزنی و باید شهریور اون یکی رو امتحان بدی و بالای 10 بگیری.
 قبلا من یه جا دیده بودم که گفته بودن میشه دو درس نهایی و دو درس غیر نهایی رو تبصره زد و فارغ ااتحصیل شد! حالا من چیکار کنم ایا باید امتحان بدم یا برم اموزش پرورش پیگیری کنم؟

----------


## m40

کسی نمیدونه :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Mehran93071

شما برو حتما پیگیری کن آموزش پرورش ایشالا موفق باشی و بهترین نمره رو قبول بشی  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## m40

ینی از لحاظ قانونی باید بزارن دوتا رو تبصره بزنم؟

----------


## m40

امروز زنگ زدم اموزش پرورش گفتن فقط میتونم یکی رو تبصره بزنم و اون یکی رو باید شهریور امتحان بدم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## khaan

> ینی از لحاظ قانونی باید بزارن دوتا رو تبصره بزنم؟


دوتا مال سوم دبیرستان هست. شما در سال چهارم یه تبصره دارین.

----------

